# Warum Umgebungsvariablen setzten (Mac Os)? Sind diese notwenig?



## Jamarion (4. Sep 2018)

Wie der Titel auch sagt: 
Ist es nötig dass man diese irgendwo in eine Datei setzten muss (z.B unter ../etc/profile)?
Wozu setzt man diese, das Programm läuft auch ohne die zu setzten? 
Benutze IntelliJ als IDE.


----------



## Flown (4. Sep 2018)

Jamarion hat gesagt.:


> Ist es nötig dass man diese irgendwo in eine Datei setzten muss (z.B unter ../etc/profile)?


Wenn du möchtest das es beim nächsten Start und nicht nur für die Session gültig ist, dann ja.


Jamarion hat gesagt.:


> Wozu setzt man diese, das Programm läuft auch ohne die zu setzten?


IDEs suchen sich den Java Pfad meist selbst raus. Wenn du aber java auf der cli ausführen möchtest, dann kannst du den absoluten Pfad zur Java executable angeben, oder eben entsprechenden Pfad setzen und exportieren.


----------



## Jamarion (4. Sep 2018)

Verstehe, danke dir!


----------



## mrBrown (4. Sep 2018)

Unter macOS kannst du zum zuweisen `/usr/libexec/java_home` nutzen, dass bietet auch gleich ne Versionsauswahl und gibt das passende Java_Home zurück (solange Java passend installiert ist)


----------

